# Dirty Rings



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

What does everyone use to clean up close to the 4 Audi rings on the boot?

Mine are all cruddy around the rings themselves, inside and out!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

I always use some Jeffs Werkstatt Prime to clean chrome and plastic trims like the rings. Use the corner of a MF towel or some detailing swabs to get right into the smal areas.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I use a round detailing brush when i wash the car, making sure i get inbetween the rings were they overlap each other
this way they keep clean


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I just removed mine looks so much better :idea:


----------



## S16LAD (Apr 9, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I just removed mine looks so much better :idea:


+1


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Toothbrush when washing car and a small piece of clay bar every once in a while.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just use a bit of loo roll. Make sure you double it up though, don't want to get any under your nails.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd say avoid brushes and other abrasives. Clay? Overkill methinks. Use some proper paint cleaner or a polish and go around them with something soft. I just wash mine each time and wipe around them with a microfibre and never have any dirt build up.


----------



## JimWD (Dec 22, 2010)

As above with what Dave said. Some sort of swap/cotton bud with a mild paint cleaner on it.. Comes up a treat!

*bling bling!*


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Debadged. Looks better!


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

silverbadger said:


> Debadged. Looks better!


Rear end de-badged pics please!


----------

